# Dark Brown Color around Iris?



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has run into this? Adila has brown discoloration in the outside rim of her iris in both eyes where in most dogs I've seen, its white. I've seen this in older dogs but not in young puppies (atleast I don't think so). Anyone have any ideas what it is?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My boy gets this, but it clears, and comes back. He has weird things with his eyes. 

Often those brown discolorations can occur after treatment for the eye disease pannus has begun. Something about melanonin. I haven't heard of them occurring without some kind of trigger, and in a young dog, I would think that what I've written isn't at all related.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a foster (rottie mix) with this, I have no idea what it was from, but he did have a severe heart murmur, I'm not sure if they were linked or not.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly has this around her eyes. I've had her vet look at it and I also had the eye specialist look at them when she was going for her CERF exam. Both vets told me it was nothing to worry about. I just keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't spread or change at all.


----------

